# how can i earn money to buy a snake??



## tebz (Apr 10, 2006)

hey im wondering how i can earn money to buy a snake and wen i get enough what sort of snake should i get and how old?


----------



## hornet (Apr 10, 2006)

if your old enough, get a job, you will have enough money for a hatchie in no time


----------



## roadkill5000 (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah get a job. as for snake to get childrens or a carpet python would be ok


----------



## alby (Apr 10, 2006)

get a job ya bum lol :mrgreen:


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 10, 2006)

tebz, buy kendricks!
as for a job...
mow lawns, breed mice/rats, wash cars, post mailouts, apply at the fast food joints, busk in the street with ya violin, and be nice to yr mum!


----------



## tebz (Apr 10, 2006)

i would buy jasons but he wants 2 sell hiz strate away


----------



## ether (Apr 10, 2006)

Spending less time on here postng worthless crud would be a start.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 10, 2006)

Ether, that's unnecessary :?


----------



## tebz (Apr 10, 2006)

and i dont got money rite now


----------



## cris (Apr 10, 2006)

You could breed rats or something and then u will already have a food supply when u get your snakes.

get a anteresia species or a murray darling, coastal or bredls carpet snake all would make a good first snake, just research and pick the one u want.


----------



## ether (Apr 10, 2006)

I have this strange feeling that most people on the site would agree with me.....


----------



## Kersten (Apr 10, 2006)

That's beside the point. There's no need to pick on a kid in the middle of his thread.


----------



## cris (Apr 10, 2006)

> I have this strange feeling that most people on the site would agree with me.....


maybe but hes just a kid, just ignore him if u dont want to read what he says.


----------



## tebz (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks kersten


----------



## Dicco (Apr 10, 2006)

Do some jobs around the house ,also, research into what you want to keep before asking to buy animals off people. It helps.


----------



## tebz (Apr 10, 2006)

thanks for stickin up 4 me kersten n cris n every1 else


----------



## purplefunkything (Apr 10, 2006)

Dicco said:


> research into what you want to keep before asking to buy animals off people. It helps.



I'd agree with Dicco on that one.
You've had heaps of help in regards to what snake to choose so now its just your personal choice, so get with it and start saving!....


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 10, 2006)

I would say if you need to ask How to get money than maybe rethink the snake


----------



## Kersten (Apr 10, 2006)

Why is that? He's simply asking for ideas to help him earn money since he's too young for a job.


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't you get pocket money or sumthin?


----------



## westaussie (Apr 10, 2006)

sell a 2 dollar coin and call it a sandfire form. Ya bound to get a hundred for it.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 10, 2006)

ether said:


> Spending less time on here postng worthless crud would be a start.



I'm sorry but that is a crack-up! :lol: 

What do the paper-runs (pamplet delivery) people pay these days? Keeps you fit and pays reasonable money (I think). Plus it's generally local and you can work your own hours. Just an idea :wink: 

ps: Still laughing at Ethers comment :lol:


----------



## Snow1369 (Apr 10, 2006)

Get a raise on your poket money get your holiday pay and ask for an advance on the next 10 payments !


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 10, 2006)

are you going to be able to afford to keep it after you buy it? there is more money involved then just buying the snake. Maybe look at getting a snake in a few years when you can get a job and afford to look after it properly.


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 10, 2006)

well said soulweaver,
i have nothing against you for asking questions tebz, but how about waiting until you get the money together and your tank set up before you ask everybody thats got something 4 sale here questions that no matter what the answer is you can't buy anyway, 
ask around, you will find out as you get older that one of the most annoying things when you try to sell something is tyre kickers, 
just wait until your set up, show that you listen and learn and you will get all the help you need, show that your just going to keep kicking tyres and you will find you get some very strange reactions, 

cheers,
steve............


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 10, 2006)

tebz
How old are you ?


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 10, 2006)

i was told about 13, but i know he or she are still at school


----------



## skunk (Apr 10, 2006)

Lmao lukey moosey so am i actually.. haha


----------



## kendrick4life (Apr 10, 2006)

marcus, save money by saving on bandwidth and cut down on the annoying posts..


----------



## pauken (Apr 10, 2006)

are the people on here not children friendly thats a shame if there not, we will keep the snake for you tebz till your old lady says you can have one, as for the money ask your old man


----------



## junglemad (Apr 10, 2006)

selling snakes is a good way to get money for snakes


----------



## cris (Apr 10, 2006)

If u breed rodents and already have the enclosure setup.
The only costs then are(for a few snakes)
rodent food - say $5 a month or less
the power and water bill(you probly wont have to pay this) 
replacement light globes - maybe $1-2 every few months
newspaper - free if you do paper runs, most place have free local papers anyway.
and if something goes wrong vet bills are very expensive, but nothing should go wrong and im sure your parents would help u out with vet bills even if u have to pay them back later or something.
works out to cost not much at all. Less than $10 a month or did i miss something?
This changes if you have to buy rodents, they are extremely expensive and would cost between $3-12 a week per snake(i think)
You should do a much research as you can and have everything ready before going to buy a snake, but you obviously need to know what you want before doing that.


----------



## cris (Apr 10, 2006)

I was once a kid, lots of herps dont have any time for them and think they are all stupid.  
I remember when i used to go to herp meetings everyone would stop talking when i got near because they were always talking about 'adult' stuff :lol: 
And most of them would talk to u like u r 5 years younger and then others would treat u like a person interested in reptiles


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are into herps and can talk the talk I recommend you try and get part time work in a pet shop.


----------



## hornet (Apr 11, 2006)

pauken, people here are children friendly its just haydz and tebz have been trolling and annoying alot of us but we are still giving then the information they asked for


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

humm, interesting..

I agree with some of the comments in this thread, tebz/haydz have posted lots of new threads asking the same questions each time, and getting the same answers:

1. Get a licence FIRST
2. do RESEARCH
3. Make sure you have the money, and enclosure set up before thinking of buying a snake
4. Speak to breeders, hold some snakes
5. Make an EDUCATED decision based on the above.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

> I agree with some of the comments in this thread, tebz/haydz have posted lots of new threads asking the same questions each time, and getting the same answers:



If you'd posted that in one of the other threads which weren't started by Tebz (by the way they're two different people and Haydz has been fine from what I've seen) then I might agree. But this is a thread started by Tebz after having been told he should do so and not flood other threads. So how's about not having a go at hm for doing what he's been told to hey? :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not having a go, just stating the obvious.

I remember what it was like to be a young snake enthusiast, but bugging people isn't they way to go 

I'm just simplifying what need to be done. Good luck to them.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Just stating the obvious? Oh I see...sorry, from here it looked like you were doing to him exactly what people have been getting up him for doing


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

lol, whatever :lol:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Indeed :wink:


----------



## rodentrancher (Apr 11, 2006)

At least he/she's keen to get into Reptiles eh? Try not to put them off by being too sarcastic.


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

like I said, good luck to them! I hope they get lots of snakes and are very happy with them, but to also take some of the advice they are given.

Tebz/haydz/pauken: Good luck!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah cut him some slack hes a kid like we were all once. as annoying as it might be you dont have to read or answer his posts if you dont want to. ( i admit I was a bit annoyed by his repetitive questions) but we can try and send him in the right direction with a bit of patient guidence.

Tebz....Mate get out and look for a part time job some of the suggestions here have been great. assuming you are old enough too. I used to Mow lawns, clear scrub, chop firewood, weed gardens.. ect im sure their are a few ways you can get some cash. paper runs/pamphlet deliveries are great and dont take to much time after school. Just make sure you have the means of looking after the snake before you get it. questions are OK to ask but it might be a good idea to wait until you can afford to buy a snake before you ask people about buying theirs.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

He's not old enough to, that was the point behind the thread. Good suggestions though, perhaps Tebz could look into the ones he IS able to do, such as mowing lawns etc. A couple of kids in my neighbourhood leave pamphlets advertising for odd jobs such as though (they did the letter drop once or twice only, that's quite enough to get interest).


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

I used to wash cars after school when I wanted some money. All you need is a bucket, a sponge, some wash, a chamois and some elbow grease!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 11, 2006)

a bikini helps too aye Nina


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

lol, yea that helps!

Actually one place (it was Jimmy Barns' old house!!) let me go for a swim in their pool on a hot day!!


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

In the immortal words of a wise (?) person....
Sweet mother of Abraham Lincoln :? :roll: :shock:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

Not sure that tebz would want to wear a bikini though!!


----------



## BeardyBen (Apr 11, 2006)

> Not sure that tebz would want to wear a bikini though!!



hehehehe true that


----------



## kendrick4life (Apr 11, 2006)

just to clear it up..

haydz has a license. he owns 2 snakes. and we are about to get a BHP aswell

tebz is hoping to buy a snake.etc etc.. 

as it seems a few ppl think haydz/tebz are the same person.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

I think that might be because Tebz posted in Haydz's account last night, and perhaps has on previous occasions?

Haydz is getting a BHP before me...I'm jealous now :shock: :wink:


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

so tebz doesn't have a licence, and kendrick, you are their cousin??


----------



## Kersten (Apr 11, 2006)

Kendrick is Haydz's older brother, Tebz is their cousin and Pauken is their dad.


----------



## kendrick4life (Apr 11, 2006)

lol.. its becoming quite the family affair..

Haydz is 10, i dont really like to say this.. but he is also autistic.. so you need to be patient with him.

yes, i am his older brother.. i am 25, haydz has always loved snakes.. he got one..and now we are all hooked.. 

tebz is my and haydz cousin... he is 13, wants a snake.. 

and pauken is mine and haydz dad!


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

awesome! Ok! it all makes sense now I know who everyone is!

thanx kendrick


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 11, 2006)

mmm i undestande why people were getting annoyed.150 posts in 8 days around 18-19 posts a day is alot!

however hes a youngin so we should be a bit more pateint with him.

mate if you want money go to your mom or your dad and say "I want to earn some money what can i do that you will pay me to do?" or tell them that you want more pocket money what extra chores will i have to do to get an extra bit of cash every week/month?

hell i used to do alot of cleaning for cash. now i got a job which i got from doing work experience. i did work experiend in teh begining of year 9 then again in term 3 or 4 at the same place then got a weekend job. 3 hours every saturday at $8 an hour. plus i get pocketmoney from my parents which to get i do maintenance on the pool, mow the lawn when needed, walk the dogs, clear up the table and other chores.

cheers

Andrew


----------



## OuZo (Apr 11, 2006)

Saving up money to buy the snake and enclosure is one thing, but like has been said earlier it's the maintenance that you need to have some sort of regular income to afford! If electricity bills are happily paid by your parents then that's great, but you need to make sure either you can earn a bit of money here and there to pay for food, replacement globes or vet bills if an emergency arises. I don't know what your parents are like but if they don't want you to get a snake in the first place they may be hesitant to help you out in an emergency and it would be a real shame to have to put an animal to sleep if you couldn't afford to treat it!

Good luck getting everything sorted


----------



## NinaPeas (Apr 11, 2006)

wish I got pocket money


----------



## steve6610 (Apr 11, 2006)

hi kendrek,
it's great to see you and your family into reptiles, i've seen you bro's pic with his snake, i wish you all the best and hope you get a nice bhp, but maybe you can have a word with your cuz and get him to slow down a bit, i'm sure if you can talk to his parents and get them to get a licence that would be a start, you would be surprised how many members on here would give him a hand to start out with, but the more he annoys members with repeated questions and repeated posts in the 4 sale section the less chance he will have to get any advice or help, 
but unless his parents get a licence he has no chance to get a snake for a few years, 

any help i can give i will, he can pm me or email me as i've already sent him my email address when he asked me about freighting my snakes, lol, your also welcome to pm me and i'll send you my email address also, as i say, good things come to those who wait and i'm certain if your cuz does the right things he to will get a nice snake...........

cheers,
steve...........


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 11, 2006)

ether said:


> Spending less time on here postng worthless crud would be a start.



Go easy, he's only a kid! Thought we were trying to encourage each other!

Tebz, trying getting your parents to help you sell some of you unwanted stuff (old playstation games etc) on Ebay. I just sold a wetsuit that's going to pay for my next enclosure.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 11, 2006)

ebay is awesome.. i bought my car there  you can pretty much sell anything there (even worthless junk)


----------



## Greebo (Apr 11, 2006)

JungleRob said:


> Go easy, he's only a kid! Thought we were trying to encourage each other.




This is exactly right. Everyone on this site had to start somewhere. Some of the members who have been here a while feel they can put down newbies when they come on to the site.I would rather try to encourage these young kids than make fun of them. I know some of them may be a bit over enthusiastic but if that is too much for some people to bear then they should steer clear of threads that are started by these kids. It is not compulsory to read every thread.

The moderators are in agreement that any member who openly tries to bait these younger members will have their accounts suspended.


----------



## pauken (Apr 12, 2006)

how did l get brought into this debate


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

Did anyone say Lemonade Stand yet? 

 

Maybe lawn mowing around the neighbourhood, washing cars, doing odd jobs and chores....

Just a couple of the ways we earned money when we were younger. 

Apologies is these have been suggested, I wasn't interested in wading through all the unrelated posts to find peoples suggestions. 

We should encourage the youth- we were all young once. Teach them the right way while they're young, and it will stay with them their whole lives.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2006)

Ooohhhh AntLady, you really need to stop posting or change your sig....everytime I read that I get the worst choccie cravings :shock:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL...sorry Kersten! 

Doesn't falling into chocolate just sound divine?


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2006)

SSSSSSSSHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! :shock: :lol:


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

I was going to make this my sig:

'What happens if you give a politician Viagra? He gets taller!' but thought I'd get spanked for it. 

LOL


----------



## Kersten (Apr 12, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## peterescue (Apr 12, 2006)

pauken said:


> how did l get brought into this debate


mmm, maybe you should ask Haydz mum that 

you could try finding a reptile keeper who wants a hand cleaning etc. Some will do it. contra deal, you end up with a snake.
you also get to hang around reptiles.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Apr 12, 2006)

Volunteer at a reptile park maybe?


----------



## Casper (Apr 12, 2006)

AntaresiaLady said:


> Volunteer at a reptile park maybe?



That's not such a crazy idea. Are you near any wildlife parks? Explain to them what you want to save up for and how you're interested in Australian wildlife and they MIGHT help you out (noting that you are young) if nothing else they might teach you a few things.

I used to sweep out horse stables after school for $2 a day and on fridays I'd wash the stable owners car for $5 and was allowed to keep any money I found in there. (Usually conveniantly placed gold coins) Usually came to $25/week. That's not bad for a 12 year old. Feels like more than I get now!!! :roll:


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2006)

NinaPeas said:


> wish I got pocket money



........and some pockets to put it in right! Oh I know! :lol:


----------



## ether (Apr 12, 2006)

> you could try finding a reptile keeper who wants a hand cleaning etc. Some will do it. contra deal, you end up with a snake.
> you also get to hang around reptiles.



Best idea yet, also means you won't burn any money you have earn't on impluse buys.


----------



## pauken (Apr 12, 2006)

just for the record l would like to state the haydz is not tebz, he does not need to earn money for a snake , he already has two snakes, for some reason people seem to think haydz is tebz why ?


----------



## lutzd (Apr 12, 2006)

Probably the sms talk and the "z" on the end of their names!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2006)

Pimpin' works pretty well, you should try that!


----------



## dino (Apr 12, 2006)

for a while there i used to earn more money when i was a kid then when i had a proper job with tax file number i started mowing laws in the neighbour hood $20-$25 per lawn (just do a letterbox drop with your number on it that way only people you know are nearby will be calling ) i had to mow my oldies lawn when ever it needed it in exchange for unlimited use of the mower, everyweekend i'd have two lawns done by around lunchtime i would make $100 a weekend and people got used to seeing the kid with the mower going down the street they would come out and offer me all kinds of jobs one client was a carpenter who didn't own a mower he would often get me work sanding decks,painting.etc when ever an apprentice didn't turn up for work he would give me $80 to fill in one rich old italian lady got me to pick up here perscription from the chemist every week and she gave me two motorbikes that belonged to her sons who had moved out. another client just wanted me to put the sprinkler on his lawn every day after school $25 per week plus a small flat bottom boat with outboard the paper run thing works well if you get 3 - 4 clients paying you per letterbox drop (visit one letterbox and put 4 different pamphlets in) get 4 times the cash by a scooter and get more clients and expand your base .the award wage for 15years was $140.00per week you can earn more than that if you really need to


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 12, 2006)

I used to go to he local scrap metal yard and buy about 50kg of old copper wire at $0.20 a kilo, take it home and strip the plastic coating off and sell it back to them at $2.20 a kilo. I usually made about $70 a week after buying more and if i needed to safe more money i would just buy moe of it. When i worked it out in the end i was making around $25 an hour.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 12, 2006)

That is ace Waruikazi!! You crafty old dog! :lol: I like it!


----------



## Yayo (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah you all seem to be picking on these 2 young kids. I can think of quite a few posts which are alot worse then Tebz and Haydz have posted.
The point is they are young kids who want to get into a hobby and instead of making smart remarks (most of you claim to be adults) how about taking 1-2 minutes to help them?
I think they are doing the right thing BEFORE buying a snake which is asking alot of questions, Books can only tell you so much and it helps to have experienced keepers input before buying your first.
Put it this way if he didn't ask any questions and went ahead and bought a snake and it ended up dying alot of you would be saying "why didnt you ask questions before hand".
I thought this forum was for helping people not for a few smart asses who think they are funny for giving crap to a 13 year old :roll: sorry to break it to you guys but you are about as funny as a massive stroke.

Tebz when i first got my hatchie this is what i purchased

-Licence first= $60 for 2 years (my gf bought mine and a hatchie :mrgreen
-Small tupperware container= $7
-Heatmat (I got mine cheap)= $15
-Small water dish from a cheap store=$2
-Roll of Paper towel(can use newpaper but its annoying)=$3 a month
-Food for a hatchie = around $10 a month if store bought.
-Hide (You can use a small lenght of pvc pipe and a lid from a coffee jar etc)

When it gets bigger just move upto bigger tupperware containers or buy/ make and enclosure.. you can pick some decent used melamine ones up for about $80.

I know you don't have alot of money being 13 and everything but don't be lead to believe you need to buy $180 thermostats and the rest of that junk.
If you need anymore help feel free to pm me!

Hope that helps


----------



## Yayo (Apr 12, 2006)

Tebz you can make abit of money washing neighbourhood cars just go around when its dark and throw mud at all the cars and then ask them the next day if they want it washed for $8 or something most will be happy to let you do so for that price... You may also find change in their car which i think of as a tip.

IM JOKING!!


----------



## peterescue (Apr 12, 2006)

pauken said:


> just for the record l would like to state the haydz is not tebz, he does not need to earn money for a snake , he already has two snakes, for some reason people seem to think haydz is tebz why ?



well thats just greedy isnt it, he should be happy with the two he has. :roll:


----------

